# Recommendations of riding schools for a child?(E.Cheshire/Manch)



## penny01 (30 March 2017)

I'm not a rider so I'm relying on the wisdom of those that are. I'm looking for advice on where to book my daughter in for some riding lessons. Shes 8 and still a novice. We've recently moved so shes had a gap in her riding of a few months. We don't have any connections here to offer recommendations. Her last riding school was fantastic. I was hoping to book her into some private refresher lessons before she joined group lessons or possibly continue privately. Her old school was also a pony club centre so she was able to do pony club using the centre's horses and I think she'd ideally like to continue with that or something similar, shes very keen on dressage and it seems the easiest way for her to get a taster of that, though to be honest I don't know much about it so there might be other ways she could have dressage tuition later on when she's a more confident rider. We don't seem to have anything on our doorstep. We are based in east cheshire but willing to drive out for up to 40 minutes or so. Manchester/Stockport/north staffordshire are all possibilities.

Some places whose websites i've looked at or contacted: 
Carrington riding school in Manchester area
Cheshire riding school near Northwich.
Glen Jakes in Stockport 
Butterlands Riding School in North staffordshire
Oakhanger Riding School near Crewe
Mill Farm School near Macclesfield
Buxton riding school

Are any of these decent or any that I should avoid? 
Any decent schools I've missed?
Also, what should I be looking for when choosing a school? 
Safety and quality of teaching are my top concerns, both seemed to be of a very high standard a her last school. Or is it difficult to go wrong as far as teaching is concerned at junior levels? 

Thank you!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (30 March 2017)

I liked Cheshire Riding School and I was going to livery my horse then when I moved up here, but it was just too far away for a daily commute to a yard. It was recommended to me by several other local people. I personally didn't feel very welcome at Oakhanger, but that was as a potential livery and I think they thought of me as a bit hippy and odd so the riding school side might be okay. I've not any expe

If you are on Facebook, might be worth putting a shout out on Cheshire Horse Chat & Sales


----------



## abbijay (31 March 2017)

I think quality of teaching is paramount when it comes to kids but it can be very hit and miss even with the best riding schools. 
I rode at Butterlands on and off over the last 30 years and always recommend it to adults these days. They have a decent selection of horses, excellent instructors who get the balance between pushing and confidence just right and have decent facilities. The only thing I would say is that if you've come from a "shiny" riding school you might find it a bit too farmy, if you know what I mean but I would urge you to look beyond that. They always did pony days in the holidays but I've no idea about Pony Club stuff. 
What location are you in as there are other smaller schools that might also be worth looking at but you probably wouldn't travel 40 minutes for but it depends on what your daughter wants from her riding school. I took my kids to Holly Tree in Plumley for their first lesson which I was quite impressed with. There's Plum Tree Farm and Darlington's if you're near Sandbach. There's Horses for Courses in Brown Edge and Hurst Vale in Biddulph.


----------



## Mari (31 March 2017)

If you go on the pony club website or bhs website you will find riding centres which are registered as pony club centres.


----------



## Micky (1 April 2017)

Birtles riding school in twemlow/goostrey..can't recommend Sally  highly enough...she really teaches you how to ride, not be a passenger! Not sure if she does pony club but there are pony days..


----------



## LovesCobs (1 April 2017)

Carrington riding centre is great, very active BHS as well as pony club with lots to do and join including a variety of clubs including Polocrosse, games as well as the lessons, shows etc
I'm no longer in Manchester but if I was this is where I'd go. Both my children were very active and did everything there.


----------

